# Going Full Frame



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, it's been a great run with APS-C cameras - Rebel XT, XTi, XS, 50D and 60D - but I'm finally going full frame. The 50D and 15-85 lens have been sold and I'm leaving in a few minutes to buy the 5D MKIII with 24-105L kit.

I am keeping the 60D as my second body. I love that camera and the flip screen is ideal for video, as well as low-angle stuff using my tripod. It will me my portrait camera for weddings with the grip and the 70-200. 

Can't wait to get the new camera home and try it out. I will report back with my experience.

Anyone else bitten by the FF bug?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

okcomputer said:


> Well, it's been a great run with APS-C cameras - Rebel XT, XTi, XS, 50D and 60D - but I'm finally going full frame. The 50D and 15-85 lens have been sold and I'm leaving in a few minutes to buy the 5D MKIII with 24-105L kit.
> 
> I am keeping the 60D as my second body. I love that camera and the flip screen is ideal for video, as well as low-angle stuff using my tripod. It will me my portrait camera for weddings with the grip and the 70-200.
> 
> ...


I'm still using the original 5D and 24-105L as my go-to everything camera/lens combo. Occasionally I'll use the 17-40L for super wide, dynamic shots and although I can't afford it yet, eventually I'll pick up the 35L. 

I started with the original Rebel moving from film and quickly went to the 20D and then 30D and then I got a chance at the 5D and I haven't looked back. Occasionally I miss the reach of a crop camera especially using a long lens like the 100-400L but since that lens is just too heavy for regular use I don't miss it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Now the lens collecting starts...

I have a D700 with 24-70mm f2.8, a 70-200mm f2.8, 85mm f1.2, a 50mm f1.4, a 10.5mm f3.5 DX, and a 60mm f2.8 macro in my bag. 

All the other zoom kit lenses are collecting dust.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting aboout FF. I still use film however prefer my F100, and use both an 18-135 on the digital Pentax and on the film F100 the same range of lense.
I have a lot of difficulty using digital as to me it is colour negative film, and for me a solid shooter of only slides find the transition difficult; even after many years.
Why the Pnetax digital instead of Nikon? Weight.
As I age find the cameras seem to become physically heavier, even if they are not.
And each new model appears with more options; the cameras of today have become computers with the capability to take photographs.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

"Full frame" for wide angles. APC-C for distance. The body I reach for is as simple as that.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Bryce said:


> Interesting aboout FF. I still use film however prefer my F100, and use both an 18-135 on the digital Pentax and on the film F100 the same range of lense.
> I have a lot of difficulty using digital as to me it is colour negative film, and for me a solid shooter of only slides find the transition difficult; even after many years.
> Why the Pnetax digital instead of Nikon? Weight.
> As I age find the cameras seem to become physically heavier, even if they are not.
> And each new model appears with more options; the cameras of today have become computers with the capability to take photographs.


I find that digital far more closely resembles slides than negs, as exposure latitude is entirely on the underexposure side. Negs OTOH have almost four ƒ-stops latitude towards overexposure and zero tolerance to under-exposure.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

Yes I've wanted to go FF for a long time. I currently shoot with the D7000 but am dreaming of a D800. Congrats on the new camera though. I know a few people with it and you're going to love it i'm sure.


----------



## squaresnappr (Aug 27, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> Well, it's been a great run with APS-C cameras - Rebel XT, XTi, XS, 50D and 60D - but I'm finally going full frame. The 50D and 15-85 lens have been sold and I'm leaving in a few minutes to buy the 5D MKIII with 24-105L kit.
> 
> I am keeping the 60D as my second body. I love that camera and the flip screen is ideal for video, as well as low-angle stuff using my tripod. It will me my portrait camera for weddings with the grip and the 70-200.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that is a great camera and I got to play with one that my friend has. I also got to play with the 1DX and the fps is astounding. Just some input, I never liked the 24-105L at 24mm on a full frame. Too much barrel distortion for my tastes but I do know some photogs that love this lens. Enjoy.


----------



## jowyum (Dec 25, 2011)

for what it's worth, i recently picked up at 50mm 1.8G and i think it blows away the 1.4G. The bokeh is almost circular, hard to explain, but if you don't need the extra low light, i'ts half the price.


----------

